# Holstein Bull Calves For Sale in AL



## leefarms (Dec 10, 2007)

Taking orders for baby calves for this fall. I will have about 300 holstein bull calves for sale this fall starting in September, Calves for sale 3 to 10 days old. All have had colostrum and B-12 shot. $115 each or will give discount if 3 or more $110 each. Weaned calves Starting at $200. No heifers Bull Only!!!Email or call to get on calf list.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

What part of AL are you in? 

-Joy


----------



## countrydreamn (Jan 31, 2006)

interested, but need to know where you are. 

Thanks.


----------



## leefarms (Dec 10, 2007)

I am in Addison, AL 35540. Northwest part of the state


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Holy Cow most suckers go for MUCH less around here, I'd get almost 10 for $110 at the farm here...more at auction but more risk w/ germs.


----------



## leefarms (Dec 10, 2007)

These calves are off of a closed dairy herd. I bought 205 calves from them last year and lost 2. They take really good care of them before I get them. That is worth paying a little extra.


----------



## chickenman123 (Aug 21, 2013)

hello we are wanted to buy 3-6 bottle calf if you have any if so call 561 283 9424 or email [email protected]


----------



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you ever get any other kind of calves? I am not really interested in Holstein, but Jersey, Guernsey, or beef cross would good for us. We are in NE AL near Gadsden.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a very old thread from 2008.


----------



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

gone-a-milkin said:


> This is a very old thread from 2008.



Oops...didnt even notice that.....thanks


----------

